# SCHIP Passed, no tobacco tax increase



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22429820/

From what I read, there was no mention of the tobacco tax increase


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks like the program was extended instead of being expanded which is what the increased taxes were supposed to pay for. So essentially we wasted a lot of people's time, got everyone all riled up, etc to end up with a obvious solution that would have only taken a couple of days in the beginning.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

President Bush actually was going to increase it bu 5 billion with no increase


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Looks like the program was extended instead of being expanded which is what the increased taxes were supposed to pay for. So essentially we wasted a lot of people's time, got everyone all riled up, etc to end up with a obvious solution that would have only taken a couple of days in the beginning.


Congress=Clowns


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Looks like the program was extended instead of being expanded which is what the increased taxes were supposed to pay for. So essentially we wasted a lot of people's time, got everyone all riled up, etc to end up with a obvious solution that would have only taken a couple of days in the beginning.


You are sooooooo right. This is totally political. Speaker Polosi is still adamant that she will keep fighting to expand the program on the backs of tobacco users. With any luck, she won't be SPEAKER next year. THAT would be the ultimate victory.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

stlcards said:


> Congress=Clowns


change that to mostly assclowns


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

give it a few years, especially with all the national medicine proposals. they were testing the waters!


----------



## Smokincrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

Taxation....isn't that why we broke away from England and America was founded. We are right back where we started in the 1700's. Thanks Ass clowns. Leave our cigars alone


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

The frightening thing is how close the thing came to passage, and the reason it failed had NOTHING to do with the Tobacco tax. We cigar smokers totally failed at getting the massage out. It would have actually destroyed the cigar business, and after a year or two, after repeal, there would be chaos, like after the boom busted in 1999.


----------

